# My newest smoking purchase



## Cigar Jack (Nov 16, 2005)

I decided to try something new so with the earnings from my site last month I picked up a hookah.:lol:


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

Check this story out about a special exemption to the anti-smoking laws in Vancouver. Is it fair to exempt Hookahs because "it is part of our culture" but ban cigar smoking in the same places?



> Hookah lounges exempt from bylaw
> 
> Frances Bula
> Vancouver Sun
> ...


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Very nice purchase...My family is lebanese and on occasion they use this. I havent...but they have


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

I had one about 30 years ago we called it a bong.


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

canney said:


> I had one about 30 years ago we called it a bong.


LOL, Yeah brings me back to college!! Looks like a very nice one there!!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

canney said:


> I had one about 30 years ago we called it a bong.


hahahaha


----------



## my first was a villiger (Sep 7, 2007)

:errrr: nice lamp


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

canney said:


> I had one about 30 years ago we called it a bong.


I had a bong we called Binger  We called my hookah "Mr. Stuffandpuff" :biggrin:


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

JoeyBear said:


> I had a bong we called Binger  We called my hookah "Mr. Stuffandpuff" :biggrin:


19 minutes 4 repliies I think i hit on somthing


----------



## GatorMike (Sep 23, 2007)

John51277 said:


> LOL, Yeah brings me back to college!! Looks like a very nice one there!!


I'm in college....I mean what the hell is that??...


----------



## cory76044 (May 13, 2007)

canney said:


> I had one about 30 years ago we called it a bong.


Just wish I knew that calling it a hooka made it legal, would have saved me alot of money!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Awesome purchase!!
I love to hookah.


----------



## bikeguy1 (Sep 10, 2007)

Very exotic, and yet familiar! What's in the shaker?


----------



## Cigar Jack (Nov 16, 2005)

bikeguy1 said:


> Very exotic, and yet familiar! What's in the shaker?


That's the wind cover. :roflmao:


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

Awesome setup there! I need a wind cover for mine. 

What tobacco and coals are you using?


----------



## Daver3283 (Jul 8, 2007)

Gotta get some double apple tobacco, it's awesomely delicious.


----------



## leojvs (May 10, 2007)

awwww a Hubbly Bubbly!!! awsome!!!!!


----------



## keith-cl (Sep 16, 2007)

canney said:


> I had one about 30 years ago we called it a bong.


Old memories.


----------



## Cigar Jack (Nov 16, 2005)

Right now I just have the brand that SocialSmoke ships with it. I got some Apple, Cherry, and Blackberry.

The coals they sent were 3 Kings Quick Lights. I also have a wind cover, that is what is sitting to the right of the Hookah.


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Very cool! Let us know how you like it.


----------



## Cigar Jack (Nov 16, 2005)

So far I'm enjoying it but I'm afraid I might be wasting some tobacco. Still have to get the ratio of coals to tobacco right and learn how to tell when it is done.


----------



## nhcigarfan-cl (May 8, 2007)

Open up the door it's Dave. 


Daves not here man.


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

nhcigarfan said:


> Open up the door it's Dave.
> 
> Daves not here man.


Hell yeah!!! LOL


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

Cigar Jack said:


> So far I'm enjoying it but I'm afraid I might be wasting some tobacco. Still have to get the ratio of coals to tobacco right and learn how to tell when it is done.


http://www.thehookah.com/guide/index.htm Here's a great little resource for ya.


----------



## LouZava (May 25, 2007)

My wife is Lebanese, and her family at times smokes the Argeeleh (hookah). I like it too.


----------

